# How to send Free MMS from Internet to Mobile



## sasidhar (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi friends,
I have Motrola168 model mobile.It has some features like download wallpaper,ringtones.But I dont have the facility like connect data cable,bluetooth,infrared.But I have mms facility.Is there any website to send free mms or tell any other source for that one.
Thanks for your timing.

Regards,
Sasidhar.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 29, 2006)

i dun think ther s ne such site


----------



## ambika (Oct 26, 2008)

> Hi friends,
> I have Motrola168 model mobile.It has some features like download wallpaper,ringtones.But I dont have the facility like connect data cable,bluetooth,infrared.But I have mms facility.Is there any website to send free mms or tell any other source for that one.
> Thanks for your timing.


 
Hi all ,
I have also Motorola c168 model mobile phone .Same situation as that guys . 

@sasidhar
Have u tried these sites ....?

Let me check !!


----------



## VexByte (Oct 30, 2008)

feelyou said:


> go here :
> 
> *www.messiphone.com/mms/send-free-mms.html
> or
> *www.snurfsphone.com/send-free-mms.html


*These site will never work in India.*


----------

